# Canon Releases 2Q 2018 Results, Claim to Have Captured #1 Mirrorless Marketshare in First Half of 2018 in Japan



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 26, 2018)

> Canon has released their financial results for the 2nd quarter of 2018, while there was continued contraction of the ILC market, it did slow for the quarter. The EOS M50 appears to have driven sales in 2Q 2018 and Canon claims they now have the #1 spot for mirrorless marketshare in Japan for the first half of 2018 and continue to increase their marketshare in other markets around the globe.
> Total unit sales have fallen in line with Canon’s plan for the first half of 2018, but Canon is lowering revenue projection for the rest of the year. This is in part due to Canon’s current focus on entry level models and attracting new users to the EOS system.
> It was worse news for the compact market, as Canon saw a drop of 22% to only 840,000 units for the quarter and have dropped their full year projection for the market.
> Full summary and official financial documents...



Continue reading...


----------



## ethanz (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Canon Releases 2Q 2018 Results, Claim to Have Captured #1 Mirrorless Marketshare in First Half o*

Canon is *******. They need to get their mirrorless game stepped up, otherwise they won't be #1. Oh wait... 

"From a profit perspective, we will work to further reduce costs through the acceleration of automation at domestic plants " the reason for the new lenses  ?


----------



## Woody (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Canon Releases 2Q 2018 Results, Claim to Have Captured #1 Mirrorless Marketshare in First Half o*



Canon Rumors said:


> From the Speech Summary:
> Through the launch of these types of new products, for the first half, we have secured the top market share position for mirrorless cameras in Japan and are steadily increasing our market share position in other regions.



Totally in line with Thom Hogan's prediction:

"Initially a follower in film SLR, eventually a leader in autofocus SLR; then a follower in DSLR that again flipped to leader; then a follower in mirrorless which may be flipping to leader. Sense a pattern there? Canon isn't generally the first mover, but when they move they move. I think that anyone who underestimates the EOS M and whatever full frame mirrorless Canon decides to produce needs to rethink their position. I'd call Canon opportunistic and well managed... Follower that becomes a Winner."
- http://dslrbodies.com/newsviews/who-leads-who-follows-who.html

Waiting for CIPA's shipment numbers in Q2 2018 to estimate Canon's market shares.

For Q1 2018, their market shares were at least (Canon tracks cameras sold, not just shipped) 31% for compact cameras and 43% for DILC.


----------



## melgross (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Canon Releases 2Q 2018 Results, Claim to Have Captured #1 Mirrorless Marketshare in First Half o*



ethanz said:


> Canon is *******. They need to get their mirrorless game stepped up, otherwise they won't be #1. Oh wait...
> 
> "From a profit perspective, we will work to further reduce costs through the acceleration of automation at domestic plants " the reason for the new lenses  ?



When that article about their new automated plant(s) came out about a year ago, I think it was, they gave several reason for it.

One was lowered cost, to be sure, but, more importantly, they stated two other reasons.

Those two reasons are:

Less iteration in lens design, meaning faster turn-around in design, meaning, more new lenses on a quicker basis.

And, higher lens quality, as the new plants have less variation step to step. So tighter tolerances. It’s interesting to note, that a long time ago, Cooke had some of the most sophisticated lens designs of any manufacturer, but couldn’t manage to keep the QC where it was needed, so many of those lenses turned out to be meh.

A less sophisticated design made with much tighter tolerances will usually out perform a more complex lens made with poorer tolerances. If Canon comes out with better designs, and manages tighter tolerances, then their lenses will be much better.


----------



## transpo1 (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Canon Releases 2Q 2018 Results, Claim to Have Captured #1 Mirrorless Marketshare in First Half o*



ethanz said:


> Canon is *******. They need to get their mirrorless game stepped up, otherwise they won't be #1. Oh wait...
> 
> "From a profit perspective, we will work to further reduce costs through the acceleration of automation at domestic plants " the reason for the new lenses  ?



Well, I would never claim they’d be ******* but it’s otherwise true- they did need to step up their mirrorless game to be number 1 in MILC, that’s why they released the M50. Wasn’t Sony #1 in MILC in Japan last quarter? 

And they will release more MILC products this fall to continue that. Let’s hope that they’re not just stepping up “promotional activities” to target advanced amateurs with MILC but also with more advanced features in their forthcoming new mirrorless cameras. 

By the way, “advanced amateurs” like great video features on their still cameras


----------



## Kit. (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Canon Releases 2Q 2018 Results, Claim to Have Captured #1 Mirrorless Marketshare in First Half o*



transpo1 said:


> Wasn’t Sony #1 in MILC in Japan last quarter?


No, it was Olympus.

https://www.dpreview.com/news/0966656912/2018-japan-bcn-camera-rankings-canon-dominates-dslrs-tops-sony-in-mirrorless


----------



## unfocused (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Canon Releases 2Q 2018 Results, Claim to Have Captured #1 Mirrorless Marketshare in First Half o*

To keep things in perspective, let us not forget that they are #1 without selling a single full frame mirrorless camera. Reading this forum, it is all too easy to forget just how small the full frame market is. 

Not saying it isn't important. Full frame is a cash cow -- in part because people who buy full frame have more disposable income and more additional lenses than your typical APS-C owner. But, it's too easy for readers of this forum to get swept up into the mindset that any company's future is tied to the full frame mirrorless market. 

Well, maybe *one* company's camera division is dependent on that market. And, time will tell if that was a mistake. I do know that that fact would keep me from investing a lot of money in Sony cameras and lenses.


----------



## ethanz (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Canon Releases 2Q 2018 Results, Claim to Have Captured #1 Mirrorless Marketshare in First Half o*



unfocused said:


> To keep things in perspective, let us not forget that they are #1 without selling a single full frame mirrorless camera. Reading this forum, it is all too easy to forget just how small the full frame market is.
> 
> Not saying it isn't important. Full frame is a cash cow -- in part because people who buy full frame have more disposable income and more additional lenses than your typical APS-C owner. But, it's too easy for readers of this forum to get swept up into the mindset that any company's future is tied to the full frame mirrorless market.
> 
> Well, maybe *one* company's camera division is dependent on that market. And, time will tell if that was a mistake. I do know that that fact would keep me from investing a lot of money in Sony cameras and lenses.


----------



## jd7 (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Canon Releases 2Q 2018 Results, Claim to Have Captured #1 Mirrorless Marketshare in First Half o*



unfocused said:


> To keep things in perspective, let us not forget that they are #1 without selling a single full frame mirrorless camera. Reading this forum, it is all too easy to forget just how small the full frame market is.
> 
> Not saying it isn't important. Full frame is a cash cow -- in part because people who buy full frame have more disposable income and more additional lenses than your typical APS-C owner. But, it's too easy for readers of this forum to get swept up into the mindset that any company's future is tied to the full frame mirrorless market.
> 
> Well, maybe *one* company's camera division is dependent on that market. And, time will tell if that was a mistake. I do know that that fact would keep me from investing a lot of money in Sony cameras and lenses.



Yes ... and at least at this point, FF mirrorless is only a small fraction of that small FF market. Will be interesting to see if/how that changes over the next few years.


----------



## Talys (Jul 28, 2018)

*Re: Canon Releases 2Q 2018 Results, Claim to Have Captured #1 Mirrorless Marketshare in First Half o*



jd7 said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > To keep things in perspective, let us not forget that they are #1 without selling a single full frame mirrorless camera. Reading this forum, it is all too easy to forget just how small the full frame market is.
> ...



It will stay that way, too, unless full frame cameras get much cheaper. Most people who buy ILCs are not looking for $2000 or even $1000 camera bodies. If you look at best selling kits, they're well under $500, sometimes with two lenses. People who come to forums like this might spend twice that on a tripod head, something incomprehensible to most people.


----------



## transpo1 (Jul 28, 2018)

*Re: Canon Releases 2Q 2018 Results, Claim to Have Captured #1 Mirrorless Marketshare in First Half o*



Talys said:


> jd7 said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



And also good to put in perspective that they are number partially because they are selling lowest common denominator APS-C models at cutthroat prices to the masses. It will be interesting to see how their FF MILCs fare against Sony. All things being equal, I’d much rather have a Canon, but if they don’t achieve feature parity with Sony on things like 4K video (for advanced amateurs, etc.), they may have a tough time convincing people to switch back or not switch. Let’s hope they pull out all the stops (no pun intended).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 28, 2018)

*Re: Canon Releases 2Q 2018 Results, Claim to Have Captured #1 Mirrorless Marketshare in First Half o*



Talys said:


> It will stay that way, too, unless full frame cameras get much cheaper. Most people who buy ILCs are not looking for $2000 or even $1000 camera bodies. If you look at best selling kits, they're well under $500, sometimes with two lenses. People who come to forums like this might spend twice that on a tripod head, something incomprehensible to most people.



+1

What I spent on my 600/4 II and the RRS support gear for it could have bought a Toyota Corolla.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2018)

*Re: Canon Releases 2Q 2018 Results, Claim to Have Captured #1 Mirrorless Marketshare in First Half o*



transpo1 said:


> ethanz said:
> 
> 
> > Canon is *******. They need to get their mirrorless game stepped up, otherwise they won't be #1. Oh wait...
> ...



Not all of us.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 29, 2018)

*Re: Canon Releases 2Q 2018 Results, Claim to Have Captured #1 Mirrorless Marketshare in First Half o*

The prices of some of Canon's flagship compact cameras like the G1X MK III is not helping compact sales. Its way over priced.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 30, 2018)

*Re: Canon Releases 2Q 2018 Results, Claim to Have Captured #1 Mirrorless Marketshare in First Half o*

Even for the same money, I think I’d rather have the G7X II that I have, size being part of that in that I was replacing an S120 with it. And the lens compromises in the G1X III don’t seem to be worth it just to get a bigger sensor size, fine though the sensor is supposed to be. 

OK, so I’m not the target audience, and I wonder who is. Ignoring the fact that someone with lots and lots of money might automatically buy the most expensive model just because they figure it must be the best one, what sort of folk would find that the G1X III meets their needs better than other choices, if they can afford one?


----------



## Woody (Aug 5, 2018)

Jun-2018 CIPA shipment numbers are out.

For DILC, Canon sold 1.05 + 1.38 = 2.43M units in Q1 and Q2 of 2018.
For fixed lens cameras, Canon sold 0.59 + 0.84 = 1.43M units for the first half of 2018.

In terms of market shares, Canon achieved at least 44% for DILC and 34% for fixed lens cameras in the first half of 2018.

Pretty decent numbers.


----------



## jprusa (Aug 5, 2018)

2018 Canon, Nikon and Sony market share (latest Nikkei, BCN and CIPA reports)


----------



## fullstop (Aug 5, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> What I spent on my 600/4 II and the RRS support gear for it could have bought a Toyota Corolla.



Maybe even the really right, lens-specific plate cost more than what I paid for any of my EF-M lenses. Simply because "innovative Canon" is unable to mill 2 dovetail grooves into their EF 600/4 lens foot.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 5, 2018)

fullstop said:


> Maybe even the really right, lens-specific plate cost more than what I paid for any of my EF-M lenses. Simply because "innovative Canon" is unable to mill 2 dovetail grooves into their EF 600/4 lens foot.


Not all 'Arca Swiss-compatible' plates and clamps are actually compatible. Why do you continually ignore the fact that there is no industry standard for those dovetail grooves? (The question is rhetorical – you seem to ignore *all* facts, not just that one.)


----------



## fullstop (Aug 5, 2018)

the moment Canon would mill 2 dovetail grooves into each camera bottom plate and lens foot would instantly set "the standard". No support manufacturer could ignore it. But ... "innovative Canon".


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 5, 2018)

So that is your mark of innovation?
What benefit would Canon get? 'Oooh, look marge, I will buy Canon because those lenses I cannot afford have fancy grooves in the side of the tripod mount'


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 5, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> So that is your mark of innovation?
> What benefit would Canon get? 'Oooh, look marge, I will buy Canon because those lenses I cannot afford have fancy grooves in the side of the tripod mount'


"Help, Marge. Scott Kelby's video says to hold the camera sideways by the bottom to take nice portraits, but this stupid useless groove on the bottom hurts my hand. Guess I shoulda bought that Nikon like Joe and Ken said."


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi fullstop. 
Yep A.S.(C) would be the standard for five minutes until Nikon and Sony launch the A.S.(N) & A.S.(S) variants then choosing a tripod head just got a whole lot more expensive (3 versions of the same thing to the same share of the tripod head market = more cost to the user) some things only need a few seconds thought to see they are a bad idea! 

Cheers, Graham. 



fullstop said:


> the moment Canon would mill 2 dovetail grooves into each camera bottom plate and lens foot would instantly set "the standard". No support manufacturer could ignore it. But ... "innovative Canon".


----------



## Woody (Aug 6, 2018)

jprusa said:


> 2018 Canon, Nikon and Sony market share (latest Nikkei, BCN and CIPA reports)



Thanks for the link. Very impressive performance from Canon indeed: 49.1% (#1) for DILC and 43.4% (#1) for compact cams.


----------

